
Medium's in-house magazine “Matter” has shut down - fluxic
https://twitter.com/laurahazardowen/status/823607596787630085
======
jmduke
My understanding/assumption is that this is part of the "renewal of focus"
they announced a couple weeks back (original discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322))
and is not particularly surprising in of itself.

------
rthng
Interesting I suppose, if you follow Medium closely. Unsurprising given the
downsizing the company has gone through though.

------
Grue3
Need more context honestly. I have never heard of this "Matter" and a bunch of
tweets are not enough.

